# Where do i put the thermostat probe in my viv?



## snakeboy28 (Jan 9, 2009)

Hi all im so confused,Could anybody tell me where i should put the thermostat prove in my vivarium?I have seen and heard lots but need a reliable source thanks all x


----------



## Central Scotland Reptiles (Nov 23, 2008)

Your probe should be where your hottest part of your enclosure will be. This way the enclosure never exceeds the maximum, desired, temperature. 

All reptiles require a thermo gradient. This means they have an optimal temperature at one end and a cooler temperature at the other end of the enclosure, that way it can choose its desired temperature.


----------



## trw (Mar 2, 2009)

Central Scotland Reptiles said:


> Your probe should be where your hottest part of your enclosure will be. This way the enclosure never exceeds the maximum, desired, temperature.
> 
> All reptiles require a thermo gradient. This means they have an optimal temperature at one end and a cooler temperature at the other end of the enclosure, that way it can choose its desired temperature.


the probe shoould be as close to the surface of the basking spot as possible.


----------



## snickers (Aug 15, 2007)

If you are using a heat mat it should be attached to the heatmat


----------



## Central Scotland Reptiles (Nov 23, 2008)

trw said:


> the probe shoould be as close to the surface of the basking spot as possible.


Is that not what i said?


----------

